# Cigars and Vodka anyone?



## harned (Jun 11, 2013)

I admit that I usually reserve vodka for a summer drink with some sprite. However, I had some Vox on the rocks tonight with a PDR Limitado Reserve and wow. The clean taste of the vodka brought out a sweet, chewy caramel in this cigar that I hadn't noticed before. These cigars are pretty good for cigars that can be bought quite cheap, and usually have a woodsy, chocolate profile. Towards the end, the vodka brought out a nice anise also. Anyway, I usually shun this drink for a good scotch or bourbon, but may have to try this drink out with other cigar profiles. Anyone else have a good cigar/vodka pairing?


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

I've never tried it, but I think I'm going to have to try it. I'm normally a bourbon guy, but I do like a good vodka tonic.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

I never drink straight vodka but I'll try it on your recommendation. Always open to new cigar enhancing pairings. Thanks!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

It is an interesting idea. I've always stuck to brown liquor when smoking (bourbon and rum), but I'm game for something new.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

Interesting. I've got a buddy who's first generation Polish. He recommends (and drinks) Sobieski Vodka. He keeps the bottle in the freezer and pours shots while we smoke cigars. I've never really found that the flavor complements the cigars but we're not really sipping. His view of vodka is "less flavor the better; like ice cold water."


----------



## Goble (Mar 9, 2014)

Johnny Walker Scotch on the rocks!


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

I like the crisp contrast between something like a nice cold Titos vodka and a good dark cigar


----------



## elricfate (Mar 2, 2013)

Goble said:


> Johnny Walker Scotch on the rocks!


Blended and diluted? Man, I really need to get you up to Ohio so you can peruse my shelf of whiskeys and bourbons.


----------



## DooDude (Nov 22, 2013)

ShaneG said:


> I like the crisp contrast between something like a nice cold Titos vodka and a good dark cigar


My thought exactly! I Love Grey Goose but feel Titos is better on the Rocks all day long. Its beaten Goose in the World Spirit Festival as well. 
As far as pairing it with a good stick? love it with a good CC.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Once in a while a good Polish made Potato vodka and a cigar for me. :yo:


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Vodka, with its limited if any flavor, goes well with any cigar if you're looking to get the most out of the flavors of the cigar. The alcohol cleanses the palette without leaving an essence behind.
Now others types, scotch, bourbon, some sodas will accentuate certain flavor profiles.


----------



## Gheldan (Mar 22, 2014)

I think Vodka would probably be classified as a bit of a palate cleanser, since it has so little flavor. It would probably be great if you are planning on smoking multiple cigars. That way you palate is always fresh and you really taste each cigar.


----------



## HarryC (Feb 7, 2014)

I never drink vodka but enjoy a vodka soda with cigars since it's fairly flavorless.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Stoli Vanil on the rocks or neat makes a fantastic pairing with a cigar. The vanilla is present but not obtrusive and compliments a cigar quite nicely. It goes down a little too smooth, so watch out!!


----------



## toodizzy (Jan 30, 2014)

I've never done Vodka like so many others on this post, but I'm game. I usually do Bourbon or Coffee. From suggestion from another on the forums I've tried water lately. But I guess this weekend I can try your Vodka technique. Not sure if I should go flavored or not and should I go mild, med or full body on the stick.


----------



## harned (Jun 11, 2013)

I found the med-full cigar good with a smooth vodka. I've never really thought about drinking vodka for the flavor; however, the cigar really made some nice notes stand out on the vodka.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

+ 1 on the Tater Vodka :biggrin:


----------

